# Jerkinhead Roof



## txgencon

I guess I've never heard this term used but have seen this a lot and even done it a number of times. By what other names is this architectural feature known to you?


----------



## Inner10

Never head that, it's called a half-hip.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Great thread title.


----------



## txgencon

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Great thread title.


I didn't make that up. I googled it trying to figure what else it could be called. I was trying to figure out make my design software draw it. I've heard it called half hip or clipped hip.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Dutch hips


----------



## txgencon

I heard the term Dutch hips but they're as little different.


----------



## Tom Struble

see..we call that a clipped gable around here


----------



## griz

Jerkinhead, boy is that an OLD term. Saw it on a set of plans circa 1950. The gentleman that taught me most of this trade showed it to me on a set of plans he drew and then built the house.

Most commonly called, at least out here, an English or Tudor Hip.




A&E Exteriors said:


> Dutch hips


I learned a Dutch Hip had the hip roof wrap around at the plate line. Then above it, usually about a 1/3 of the height, the roof converted to a conventional gable.


----------



## txgencon

Tom Struble said:


> see..we call that a clipped gable around here


Which one?


----------



## Inner10

txgencon said:


> I heard the term Dutch hips but they're as little different.


You are confusing a dutch hip with a dutch gable.


----------



## Tom Struble

txgencon said:


> Which one?


your first one


----------



## Inner10

griz said:


> Jerkinhead, boy is that an OLD term. Saw it on a set of plans circa 1950. The gentleman that taught me most of this trade showed it to me on a set of plans he drew and then built the house.
> 
> Most commonly called, at least out here, an English or Tudor Hip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I learned a Dutch Hip had the hip roof wrap around at the plate line. Then above it, usually about a 1/3 of the height, the roof converted to a conventional gable.


That's a dutch gable, aka a gablet.

That's why you shouldn't use that term because they are radically different roofs with easily confused terms.


----------



## Tom Struble

well what the hell is a half hip..that makes no sense:blink:


----------



## Inner10

Tom Struble said:


> well what the hell is a half hip..that makes no sense:blink:


There isn't any pine or apple in pineapple.


----------



## griz

Inner10 said:


> There isn't any pine or apple in pineapple.


No, but there's a "nut" in Inner10....:laughing:

Dutch Gable & Dutch Hip are interchangeable terms...


----------



## tgeb

Rose would know what the correct term is.


----------



## Inner10

griz said:


> No, but there's a "nut" in Inner10....:laughing:
> 
> Dutch Gable & Dutch Hip are interchangeable terms...


No they are completely fvcking different.


----------



## Inner10

tgeb said:


> Rose would know what the correct term is.


A 2-bit wire jockey from Ottawa may also know...


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

There is a thread on this very subject from about 3 1/2 years ago.

HERE.

I even got the term wrong and Griz schooled me on it.


Andy.


----------



## superseal

Freshly scanned from my copy of "Dictionary of Architecture and Construction" second edition...edited by Cyril M. Harris.


----------



## superseal

I like shreadhead myself :laughing:


----------



## MarkJames

You all covered it.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hip_roof


----------



## Rio

From the same book...........


----------



## Tom Struble

http://www.theonion.com/article/beaver-overthinking-dam-1942


----------



## 91782

Ya'll went to the book. Nobody goes to the book.

pfft


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I know, that's like reading the instructions


----------



## CarpenterSFO

That's just called a Dutch roof or Dutch hip here.

I've used this before:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rKYL0tW-Ek


----------



## kiteman

I always called it a Dutch hip but always knew it was wrong. Clipped hip more commonly. 

For some reason now they have taken to calling these boston gables, which is just as wrong IMO.


----------

